# Updates to the e-Tourist scheme?



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi.

I was just wondering if anyone has any information as to how often the government updates the list of eligible countries for its eTourist scheme?

The reason why I ask is that my husband (UK passport) and I (Canadian passport) are looking for a tourist visa to enter the country in late September.

This Times of India article from 16/04/15 and this travel page from about.com indicates that the UK will be included as of 15/06/15 but makes no mention of Canada, yet when I went to look on the eTourist Visa site, Canada is listed as being eligible whilst the UK is not.

Does anyone know if the UK will be added to the list and if so, when? I do realise that this is government bureaucracy we're dealing with and things don't necessarily move much faster than molasses on a cold winter's day, so I thought I'd ask in the off chance that someone in the know is reading this.

As always, I thank you in advance for any input/advice you can offer and we look forward to seeing you in Delhi in September... hopefully.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Hi.
> 
> I was just wondering if anyone has any information as to how often the government updates the list of eligible countries for its eTourist scheme?
> 
> ...


Hi,
I can't honestly see UK being added to the list any time soon.
There are huge political and historical reasons to resist giving visa free travel for British citizens, to India.
Cheers
Steve


----------

